
Years in Common Lisp: 2018 - lelf
https://medium.com/@vindarel/these-years-in-common-lisp-2018-1d6b9084920d
======
e12e
Nice summary. It would appear that the lem editor is:
[https://github.com/cxxxr/lem](https://github.com/cxxxr/lem)

(No hyperlink in the article)

------
gerdef
Great summary, thank you!

